# Shadowcast on the St John's river!



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Bill, it was good meeting you. Check your PM's I sent you my contact info. Let me know when you want to go fish.
Also thanks for the picture, it came out great!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

WOW is that seafoam on seafoam?


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

guide green on guide green


It's a darker green than seafoam


----------

